# Foreclosure Industry Says It'll Do A Better Job Of Screening Its Workers



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

After hundreds of lawsuits and thousands of complaints, banks are finally pushing for reform in one of the darkest corners of the housing market. Under new guidelines expected to be adopted this year by most of the industry, the workers that watch over millions of homes in default or foreclosure will be subject to heightened levels of background checks.


​http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...und-checks_n_4682382.html?utm_hp_ref=business


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

*At an industry conference in October, Safeguard founder Robert Klein signaled that stepped-up scrutiny wouldn't be welcome. Safeguard, he said, "has been monitoring itself for quite awhile."*


*:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:*

This guy really thinks way too much of himself. Can't wait to see him on the news............................... in handcuffs!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

> *Safeguard, he said, "has been monitoring itself for quite awhile."*





If that is truly the case I wonder exactly when they plan on doing any thing about it. 
Almost every single SG initial secured house I had dealings with were never winterized. 
Or not winterized properly. Whether it was REO clean outs, 2nd bids or QC inspections.

If thats an example of the monitoring they do then its pretty obvious how they monitor criminal back grounds.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

They monitor themselves to make sure they are screwing every penny out of everyone they can. 

He did not say what they were monitoring for.


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the way they put the blame on the BOTG. Sure out of thousands of contractors in the field some will be legitimate crooks. But per capa the OM's have way more..


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

LAND said:


> Love the way they put the blame on the BOTG. Sure out of thousands of contractors in the field some will be legitimate crooks. But per capa the OM's have way more..






Exactly.


Its not like the contractors are making fraudulent W/Os and heading out to break into a house. 

Some body way up the food chain F-ed the pooch long before the contractor stepped foot on the property.

One of the BIGGEST reasons that I got out of the rat race was that I did not like the fact I could be majorly liable
for all sorts of POO running down hill thanks to some one eles's screw up. That just didn't sit with me.
There is no system available for a contractor to verify the property is in the proper legal state for him/her to enter and do work.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

So let me see if I have this correct:
1. The pay for services we render is at or near the minimum wage after expenses.
2. You want us to pay for background checks for owners.
3. You want us to pay for background checks for our employees.
4. Chargebacks which apparently is your petty cash fund are at an all time high.(photo requirements are bordering on the edge of insanity) since when does a lawn cut require 35 pictures to prove it was cut.
5. You hire clueless processors and coordinators and we have to deal with their ineptness and at times educate them.
6. You hand out contracts to any regional that can carry themselves for 60 days and let them create one more buffer zone between you and us.
7. You are blaming the BOTG for all the problems in this industry. (Look in the mirror).
8. Your condescending attitude in respect to contractors (small business owners) is despicable. 99% of us have more integrity and business acumen in our little fingers than you have in your entire organization.
9. We all know any of you owners of nationals don't take care of your own homes I wonder if the people you hire to do the work around your house are aware how you really feel about their profession.
10. I could go on but it is pointless your arrogance, deceitfulness, holier than thou attitude is the first thing that needs to be screened not us.
11. Finally I would love to take one of you "suits" into a property that has sat vacant for six months in the hood and leave your greedy little arse in it to do everything you require for us to get paid for. Lets see if you can remember all your own requirements when you hear gunshots, and have every junkie in the neighborhood asking if you are hiring (or begging for money) while you are trying to complete an initial. You want to fix the industry? Come down out of your Ivory tower and see what really goes on. But we know that will never happen because it so beneath you as you made it clear how you feel about us.


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*Bad vendors*

How about screening these companies better. I have been stuck with over $10K in orders that won't be paid because the companies go out of business.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Correct. You can screen them, require references, BBB check, etc.
There is no reason for you to believe you are inferior to another business simply because they have a pretty website or deep pockets.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

The problem with the BG checks is that the information in them is really useless- for existing employees. It's called discrimination. If you fire an employee because of a BG check, the employee has good grounds to file a discrimination lawsuit. Especially if the employee has been working for you for years. I understand that the order mills are looking to weeds out anyone with a record of violence or theft, but in Alabama, the law states you cannot discriminate:

There are specific questions that an interviewer may or may not ask during interviews with a prospective employee. In Alabama, an interviewer may not ask you questions pertaining to your marital status, including whether you plan to get married, your arrest record or your sexual orientation. The law also prohibits interviewers from asking you whether you have or plan to have children.

Nonetheless, the law allows an interviewer to ask you questions pertaining to a personal characteristic that may hinder your ability to perform the duties of a position successfully. These may include, but are not limited to, your eligibility to work in the United States and your ability to perform the duties of the position with, or without, reasonable accommodation. An employer may also ask you if you have ever been convicted of a crime.

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_6637117_pre_employment-laws-employers-alabama_.html#ixzz2t1R9e5ZN

But not what crime you were convicted of, pre-employment. Then after you have hired an employee, laws protect that employee from being fired because of a criminal history. If that crime does not hinder the ability to peform the job being applied for or being performed...be careful.

Best you do the research before making any decisions.


----------

